# Why wont she settle!?



## hannah_N (30 April 2013)

I'm not a new owner but my thread fits best for this category. I moved my horse to a new yard a few months ago. She was getting on fine for several weeks until it all went pear shaped. Every time you ride her now, she will spook at things that she wouldn't have before, and when she does this she starts bucking and rearing until you're on the ground. The people I have asked suggest its just her taking time to settle in but at her previous yard she was settled within the first month. I'm thinking part of the reason is that she doesn't get out in the field (just now) but they are stabled all year round and she doesn't get to socialise with other horses like she used to.

Will she get used to it or should i move her back? 

(Note: have had her back checked by physio and very recently had saddle fitted professionally.)


----------



## CBFan (30 April 2013)

How long have you owned her?

How much exercise does she get?

I'd certainly say that the lack of turnout could have affected her behaviour.... have you altered any of her feed in line with this? what is she fed and how much?

Moving her back to your old yard is an option, but there was obviously a reason for you moving her in the first place...


----------



## soulfull (30 April 2013)

hannah_N said:



			I'm thinking part of the reason is that she doesn't get out in the field (just now) but they are stabled all year round and she doesn't get to socialise with other horses like she used to.

Will she get used to it or should i move her back?
		
Click to expand...

so sorry but I am going to be VERY blunt

I would suggest this is not just part of the reason but most likely 100% of the reason.  Poor girl she has not only been taken away from her home and friends but not even allowed to make new ones or go out
her reaction is too be expected and could even cause stomach ulcers, which would also show the behaviour you are seeing

If she cannot be turned out now when the weather and ground is great I suggest this is not the yard for her


----------



## 9tails (30 April 2013)

She doesn't go out at all, apart from being ridden?  Why isn't she out?  Ground is lovely, grass is coming through and she needs to get some fresh air and interact with some mates.


----------



## hannah_N (30 April 2013)

CBFan said:



			How long have you owned her?

How much exercise does she get?

I'd certainly say that the lack of turnout could have affected her behaviour.... have you altered any of her feed in line with this? what is she fed and how much?

Moving her back to your old yard is an option, but there was obviously a reason for you moving her in the first place...
		
Click to expand...

She gets ridden around 6 days a week and lunged when i dont have time. Her feed has stayed the same for probably about 5 months, i wouldn't put it down to that. I agree, we moved mainly because the yard we were going to seemed like a place to really work with my horse and bring on her jumping with the help of the yo who is very very knowledgeable, however it wasnt what we thought. Facilities are amazing but i dont get as much training and assistance as i was told i would as she is never around


----------



## 9tails (30 April 2013)

And turnout?  What's the deal with that?


----------



## hannah_N (30 April 2013)

meant to add i have owned her for almost 2 years and never had this problem before


----------



## hannah_N (30 April 2013)

9tails said:



			She doesn't go out at all, apart from being ridden?  Why isn't she out?  Ground is lovely, grass is coming through and she needs to get some fresh air and interact with some mates.
		
Click to expand...

I dont really know why, its not up to me to decide when she goes out unfortunately. she gets out in a school for a run around every now and then but only by herself


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 April 2013)

Move her. She's telling you as clearly as she can that she cannot cope with no turnout. I wouldn't be surprised if she has developed ulcers as suggested earlier.

I wouldn't give a fig how wonderful the riding facilities were if the horse was miserable.


----------



## Amymay (30 April 2013)

Turn her out.  Problem solved.


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 April 2013)

I would move a yard with no turnout is no good for any horse, you cant really blame her she has gone from being turned out as normal to not going out at all, my horses go out everyday no matter what, if I were to keep them in for a week on the same food I am sure they would buck me off too.


----------



## Queenbee (30 April 2013)

hannah_N said:



			I dont really know why, its not up to me to decide when she goes out unfortunately. she gets out in a school for a run around every now and then but only by herself
		
Click to expand...

It's your horse and therefore totally up to you whether or not your horse gets turnout, so make the decision to give her turnout and move yards to a yard that provides this... Those posh facilities are a waste of time if your mare is unhappy.  Your mare is clearly telling you that she is not happy at the current yard with the current set up, no horse should be kept in like that regardless of exercise under saddle.


----------



## Tammytoo (30 April 2013)

Move back to your old yard, or another yard with daily turnout.  Your poor mare is being kept in completely un-natural conditions and is behaving un-naturally for her as a result.  Horses are very social and interactive animals and to keep them shut up and unable to socialise is cruel.

She is telling you in no uncertain terms that she can't cope.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (14 September 2013)

My friend had a horse for 4 years, daily turnout. Moved to a yard with 2 days a week turnout. The horse starting bucking, biting and spinning in the stable , so it then had to be tied up at all times ( yes I know BHS says this should be done all the time) in the stable, even for skipping out, putting up haynet. She moved her horse to a new yard with daily turnout again and immediately the horse went back to being his normal self.


----------



## babymare (15 September 2013)

Your horse is telling you she is unhappy. please listen. Get her some daily turnout x


----------



## Echo Bravo (15 September 2013)

God give me strength, your horse is telling you how unhappy she is and you say you have no say about turnout did you not ask before you moved????


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 September 2013)

The only thingg that has changed since you moved her is the fact she gets no turnout, so its obviously the reason why she is a handful when ridden, if either of my horses were kept in without any turnout they too would be difficult too ride as would most horses. I would move her somewhere were she can be turned out everyday, brilliant riding facilities are not much good if you have an unhappy horse you cant ride.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 September 2013)

I think the answer is pretty obvious, isn't it.  I will also say that the amount that she is fed  *should* have changed if her turnout is restricted/non-existent now.


----------

